# Fencing



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 20, 2010)

As some of you know, I'm new to goats and want to have their area all set up BEFORE they get here. I have a 2 stall barn "run in" type. One side is for my horse and the other is going to be for my goats. I currently have 4 strand electric fence over the whole area. I will be getting small goats and want to keep them out of my garden, what would be the best to put around my garden? Stock panels with a couple of electric strands? Which stock panel? T-posts or wood posts? Anyone have any good pictures of how to keep them in?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 20, 2010)

We've found woven wire field fencing to be effective.  We're going to make a second attempt with electric since it makes sense on so many levels.  Our first attempt wasn't entirely successful, but I'm hoping we can reintroduce it.  I don't think the 12" spacing will cut it though.  Perhaps someone with more (i.e. successful  ) electric fence experience can weigh in on that.

Cattle panels are great in a pinch provided the ground is fairly level.  But they tend to be pricey and exceptionally unwieldy.  I do like how quickly you can set something up when necessary.

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm really considering livestock panels, just for my garden area. Of course the electric will remain in place, no since in taking it down. I really like my garden, and I think they would too. It's been really hard keeping the chickens out, but we finally closed the last "holes". Now the Guineas like the cucumber trellis, can't do anything for that, but at least they are just roosting and not dust bathing in there.   I would just need 3 or 4 to close that side of the garden which only has the 4 strand wire. 

I am adding a wire at 6" and one at 18". It's really easy to add wire, a nightmare to take sections down. I really wanted to open up our woods to the new goats, but my husband doesn't want to fool with cutting the wire and patching it up to give them access right now. I have him busy with the stall modifications and securing my garden. I also need a Stanchion built and a gate and a wind break. The "honey do list" is getting bigger by the day. May be in the spring I will be able to talk him into re-wiring. lol

At least I have electric in the barn. I had to pay an electrician to come out in the spring, but no more hauling hot water to the barn. Yeah!!! Oh yeah, and milking in the dark would not be fun, I assume.


----------



## jas (Sep 20, 2010)

For my goats I found woven field fence to work really well. Its heavy gaged and flexible enough for uneven ground. They sell it at TSC. They call it Goat fence.


----------



## mully (Sep 21, 2010)

Electric fencing for goats needs to be 6 wires. From the ground up ...6",12",18" 26", 36", 48" that way it keeps the little ones in and the unwanted out.  Get a large fencer so that you have at least 5,000 volts (7,000) is better. I have never had any problems with this system.  All wires need to be high tensile NOT woven or braided wire.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I have high tensile 4 strand at 12", 24", 36" and 48". It would be easy to install the 6", 18", 30" and 42". I have plenty of wire. Now I don't know about our output on the shock value. Our fence reads on a digital tester about 7.5 to 8.9 in various places. I know it hurts, you can guess why. So how do I figure this reading out in volts? TIA, Melissa

I believe we have a gallagher wrangler charger in the barn.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 21, 2010)

The best way to see if a fence can keep out goats is throw water at the fence.  If the water passes through, the goats can too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 21, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The best way to see if a fence can keep out goats is throw water at the fence.  If the water passes through, the goats can too.




Luckily this has not been my experience.  One evening I came home from work and to my dismay saw the gate WIDE OPEN.  After my heart jumped into my throat I noticed all the goats happily munching hay on the INSIDE.  Weirdos...


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 22, 2010)

So my Gallagher Smartfix Volt Meter Reads 7.9 kV in most places. So is that 7900 Volts? I know nothing about volts, other than they hurt.


----------



## sammileah (Sep 22, 2010)

i've had good luck with ele fence but dogs, goats, kids seem to need to get shocked a few times befoer they respect the fence.
the goats learned faster than the kids.  everytime i say the fence is on someone would touch it.
woven wire if done right works good too.   
chainlink is the best to bad it cost so much.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 22, 2010)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> So my Gallagher Smartfix Volt Meter Reads 7.9 kV in most places. So is that 7900 Volts? I know nothing about volts, other than they hurt.


Yup, you're good.


----------



## mully (Sep 22, 2010)

You have plenty of volts ...just run a few lower wires and you should be good


----------



## his1911 (Jun 1, 2011)

we got ahold of some free chainlink it works well on the goats. Of course with our insane goats if they do escape they are easily found, usually they are one the carport harassing the dogs!!!!


----------

